# Filterkies im Raum München gesucht



## aerokropolis (2. Okt. 2013)

Hallo,
unser Schwimmteich ist jetzt fast fertig und ich bin auf der Suche nach bezahlbarem Filterkies im Raum München. Ich habe bisher nach Quarzkies gesucht und brauche davon etwa 10 to. Bisher habe ich die Auswahl von 60 € pro to in Deggendorf, das kostet aber 800 € Fracht, oder ca. 150 € pro to in Mammendorf mit 350 € Fracht. Das kommt doch teurer als ich erwartet hatte. Weiß jemand eine günstigere Möglichkeit?
Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten,
Klaus


----------



## Nori (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Filterkies im Raum München gesucht*

Ich hab gerade mal ein bisschen im I-Net gespielt - www.baustoffe-liefern.de

Hab einen Preis von 291,55 € für 10 to inkl. Lieferung von sog. Leerkies (wird als Filterkies verwendet - Körnung 16-32)

Anbieter: Osterried Baustoffe in 86495 Freienried (08208 - 957999-0)

Ich hab als Empfangsadresse einfach mal in München die Maxvorstadt eingegeben, damit man mal einen Anhaltspunkt hat.

Gruß Nori


----------



## aerokropolis (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Filterkies im Raum München gesucht*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich werde da mal nachfragen. Die Körnung sollte allerdings unter 8 mm sein. Vielleicht haben die es ja auch.
Gruß, Klaus


----------



## Nori (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Filterkies im Raum München gesucht*

Hast da keine Angst vor dem Zusetzen?

Ansonsten sollte so eine feine Körnung noch günstiger sein.

Hier noch eine Adresse:

Kieswerk Schielein
in 85290 Geisenfeld
08452/7292-0

Die liefern auf alle Fälle auch in den Münchner Raum.

Gruß Nori


----------



## meinereiner (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Filterkies im Raum München gesucht*

Mach doch einfach mal maps.google.de auf. 
Zoom auf den Großraum München.
Gib im Suchfeld Kieswerk ein und drück Enter.
Da bekommst du mindestens zehn Orte mit Kieswerken.
Du musst dann nur wissen welchen Kies du genau haben möchtest.

Servus
 Robert


----------

